# What are some staple concentrates to buy?



## OPium46 (26/1/17)

Hi guys, 

I'm looking at placing my first order for some DIY supplies for making my own juices. 
What are some of the absolute "must-haves" in your arsenal?

I tend to enjoy the more fruity flavours more than the desserty ones. 

Also, is there anything I should be aware of before undertaking this journey?


----------



## Andre (26/1/17)

Just a few threads from this forum, which might be of help. Many more should you like to peruse the forum.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-diy-an-all-inclusive-dyi-resource.t32686/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/which-diy-calculator-to-use.t32770/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-top-concentrate-flavours.t30223/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OPium46 (26/1/17)

Andre said:


> Just a few threads from this forum, which might be of help. Many more should you like to peruse the forum.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-diy-an-all-inclusive-dyi-resource.t32686/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/which-diy-calculator-to-use.t32770/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-top-concentrate-flavours.t30223/


Awesome. Thanks very much


----------

